# Twisted custom 5" brute @ crosby



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*DOIN WORK !! CHECK OUT NEW PIC'S AT BOTTOM*

*HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE NEW LIFT KITS*
*5" LIFT KIT WILL INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING PARTS:*
*FRONT (UPPER & LOWER A-ARMS)*
*REAR ( UPPER & LOWER A-ARMS)*
*NEW FRONT BRAKE LINES *
*HEAVY DUTY TIE RODS *
*FRONT & REAR SHOCK BRACKETS*
*4 COMPLETE TC POWERSPORTS HEAVY DUTY AXLE BARS*
*WITH NEW BOOT BANDS*
*TC POWERSPORTS BUSHING KIT WITH LIFETIME WARRANTY ON BUSHINGS*
*ALL FOR $ 1599.00 PLUS SHIPPING AND( SALES TAX IF YOUR IN TX )*


*FYI :rockn:*
*YOUR STOCK SHOCKS WORK WELL AND IS NOT STIFF LIKE MOST LIFT*
*KITS WITH OUR LIFT KIT YOU WILL STILL HAVE A GOOD RIDE*
*THE REPLACEMENT AXLE BARS WORK WELL WITH YOUR STOCK CUPS *
*THE AXLE AT MAX DEGREE IS 28.5 SO YOU WONT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THEM BINDING UP.*



























































*IT IS 55 3/4 WIDE IN THE REAR WITH 31/11/14 LAWS *
* 54 1/4 WIDE IN THE FRONT WITH 31/9.5/14 LAWS*


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i see how u run a low axle on the brute. man that thing looks wide and mean


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Only 4" wider than stock. we took it through all the trails , mud, then of course figure 8 at crosby ( thats a nice little deep watrer spot for those that dont ride crosby ) we road for 11 hours not one prob. Wellllll except for us runnin out of some cold ones...*


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im thinking ill b getting one soon but i need to wait till after xmas. im running gorilla axles so im sure id have to get different cups for ur axles bars right...?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I just don't see how that is only 4" wider than stock... Maybe 4" per side? Do u have a comparison pic compared to stock?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nevermind... I'm wasn't thinking about the fact that it has aftermarket rims and wider tires than stock...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing. man that thing looks wide:yikes:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good looking bike. you running spacers on it?


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*thanks for the props... It is 2 inches on each side 
filthyredneck has been to my shop and seen it in person. 
No spacers on the bike just 14" msa diesels and 31 laws 
i put it next 2 a 6" gorilla lift and it was 1.5 " taller 

i will pic's of the new can am 7" lift next week 


*


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yep I seen it..... Looks good Mark. Get us a measurement....outside of tire to outside of tire (at the widest point)... just wanna see how wide it is compared to mine lol. I'm at about 57" wide across the back. Front end tracks the same.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

gta get me one of them for sure


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*the width is 55 3/4 rear with fat's on back *
*and 54 1/4 in the front with skinny's *

*big black let me know when you want to order a kit *


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

will do twisted i will be at mudstock in october to talk to yall sme mre about it. prolly be tax time before i can get one. i will also be getn yall to powdercoat mine jus nt sure what color. my brute is all black and red jus gt to figure what color i want it powder coated. thinking lime green or sme kind of orange


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds good...
come see us at our trailer or on the trails :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> will do twisted i will be at mudstock in october to talk to yall sme mre about it. prolly be tax time before i can get one. i will also be getn yall to powdercoat mine jus nt sure what color. my brute is all black and red jus gt to figure what color i want it powder coated. thinking lime green or sme kind of orange


Mark will take care of ya bro.... as far as color, why not continue on with the theme of your bike and do it red?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Mark will take care of ya bro.... as far as color, why not continue on with the theme of your bike and do it red?


fithy i been thinking bout it and i will prolly go wit red jus wanna be different and stand out in the group. prolly get a bright bright red. im open to any opinions on suggestion.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

where is the 8inch kit??? thats what i waiting for


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

after you see how much ground clearence john's brute has you will not want the 8 inch


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

why what does he have?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

rough measurement was around 23 with the front not done..


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

from the 5 inch lift?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

crom a zone said:


> from the 5 inch lift?


 
yes sir


----------

